# My next project.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

You guys get to pick my next project. I have three in mind, but only the cash for one.

Project one is a Chevrolet SSR Pick-up with Corvette ZR-1 running gear and interior trim. This truck will have the ZR-1 engine, wheels and tires, rear end and dash and seats. Color has not yet been decided.

Project two is Revell's 2009 Dodge Challenger with an SRT-10 Dodge Viper V-10 engine, drive train with wheels and tires, interior parts such as seats. It will be Sublime Green with matt black trim. 

Project three is an out-of-the-box build of Tamiya's new $60 retail Lexus LFA, pearl white with red and white interior. 

Eventually I will be doing all three but you guys get to pick the first one. You only have until Friday midnight to vote, I'll be placing the order on Saturday morning based on the votes and researching that project will start then.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...My vote is in,...lol, I can tell you right now Pete, There all a "HECK OF A LOT" of Dodge guys out here mister, There all Killer ideas as well, but if 
{I where a betting man},......lol



Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

How do you think I'm gonna vote, Ian? LOL


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I had considered the Charger with a V-10 as well, even the 300 but the AMT 300 has no engine compartment and the RM one is too custom. I want this to look like a RPO vehicle from the manufacturer, something some old lady from Pasadena would drive to get her groceries at the Piggly Wiggly on Colorado Blvd. But....that would mean it would have to be red. 

The vote's not done though, the LFA is a beautiful kit with very little in the way of reviews, and the SSR is a nice retro style truck that would do well with a Corvette engine and a IRS rear end. Clock is ticking...


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey dad....did you see this yet?

http://www.netcarshow.com/dodge/2008-challenger_srt10_concept/

Done there, been that.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

No, I didn't see that Sarah, it's not the way I was planning it but it is interesting. I don't know about the hood scoop but I could make one, no problem.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

tjet princess said:


> Hey dad....did you see this yet?
> 
> http://www.netcarshow.com/dodge/2008-challenger_srt10_concept/
> 
> Done there, been that.




..."DAD"...? Ok, NOW IM REALLY CONFUSED, that doesn't happen to me very often,..lol..I take that back, YES IT DOES, all the darn time, this is no exception..........lol.......
OK, Pete, kick down here, what the real story here mister,........lol



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> How do you think I'm gonna vote, Ian? LOL





Hummmm,...Let me see, "YOU LIKE VW's IS THAT RIGHT" ?, Sorry Mo, I don't see one of those on this list to vote for,...lol........"Oh" you mean the Challenger,...lol......
Yeah that's pretty Much a NO BRAINER ON THAT ONE MISTER...


...lol....lol...



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sarah is my kid and a pretty fair slot car racer in her own right. I do remember that now in one of the SEMA shows that I saw on TV but it's been a while. That's OK though, if it gets the vote I won't try to duplicate the Concept car too much, I do like that ram air scoop though and I would have to make an entirely new hood without the smaller scoops. That's IF the project wins...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, I just read Every post I could get my hands on for this history here my self, I can understand, A LITTLE MORE NOW FROM THAT ANYWAY, Just didn't know is all, I know I'm a bit of a Rookie on here and all, But this site never stops surprising me really,..lol....I UNDERSTAND NOW,.....
And I like the story about Getting all the Barbie Dolls stolen from you, for the reason to get in to slot cars,..lol...THATS FUNNY., Great reason as well,.......



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

GOT YEAH PETE,.....thinks


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

I like VW's I have 2 right now and all of the mechanics to build a 3rd. My daily driver is still my Super 1600 Beetle but I have a KG that's about 80% done. I still race slot cars with dad on occasion since I own all his old tracks. Oh yeah and I got my damn Barbies back too. 

I vote for the LFA. Obviously the SRT10 has been done, the SSR is butt ugly and no amount of Corvette will make up for it. Not many of us can afford $60 for the LFA and I would at least vicariously like to see it built. If I get a write in vote do the Trumpeter 1964 Falcon with a 2008 GT500 engine and running gear.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol....thats great,..And Vw's as cool, No worries,..NICE TO MEET YOU AS WELL..



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THIS IS GREAT, I have to say I was missing this kind of action around here there for a while, Almost jumped off the boat from the boredom as well there, for a while there anyway when you where MIA that is Pete, If it wasn't for guys like Mo here (71 Charger 500) ,..440,... Chris, and Steve, as well as Scott and his family, and some others as well, it was getting PRETTY SLOW there for a while, I'm very happy to see it come back alive here like this my self, If I didn't have to go catch a few concerts here in the next few days my self ,OUT OF TOWN, I would be on here 24-7 now,...lol...But life does call, I will try and check in on my lap top as well out there, So I shouldn't miss anything that way here,...SO THINKS PETE, your presence out here was SORELY MISSED I CAN TELL YOU....Nice to have you back,...the others will fall right in behind you as well, I'M sure.





Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those are all too easy. Look in your closet and build something fun! a kit that will make you scratch your head a bit. Drag a rail or a funny car out and make her shine! I'll race ya! I get a toy for daddies day, and I kinda want a funny car. we can do a "christmas tree" build.
Dyno Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a Great idea Steve, A Killer Idea even,.This build here of Pete's has to be done now, But On the same lines of thinking over in a deferent tread, LETS DO THAT REAL SOON, a Drag Race Build off that is,.....
I AM DOWN FOR THAT ONE BIG TIME,...and I'm sure A LOT OF USE WOULD BE, say the word mister, I have many of those kits, DIEING TO BE BUILT MY SELF, we will have to wait a few days, like start next week or so, 
BUT THEN,...It's ON,....... LETS DO IT DUDE.





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh I got a dragster in mind, either the Mongoose or the Ivo car (Mongoose has a drivers figure) but instead of the blown engine put a Ross Gibson 392 Hilborn FI engine in it. 










Super detailed of course. I have a bit of an advantage since I know an old crackler in a garage somewhere close by I can go reference to. Living about an hour and a half from Famosa and the vintage drags each March (aka The Goodguys March Meets) I have a soft spot for them.

This poll build will be done first, I'll follow it up a week or so after it's done with a dragster. I just need to reel in all the parts before I begin.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have one of the IVO'S now Pete, Mo and I found it on AMAZON of all places, believe it of not, I love a good kit like this, and this was one I JUST HAD TO HAVE to add to all my other Funny car, and dragster kits as well So I opened it up here to inspect the Constance for you, so if you wont to see that parts I can post a picture for you now. 

But wait on that dragster build mister I think we may do a GROUP BUILD here, all of us doing one at the same time or something, NOT A CONTEST REALLY, just kind of Like Steve said, A CHRISTMAS TREE LIGHT BUILD you know, that would be a great way for all of us to get together on something on here, That's if everyone agrees on that as well, wasn't my idea as you will know, it was Stevens, but its a good one thats for sure......

Anyway I'm heading out here this morning to The Big City my self, to see The Real Ian Anderson, AKA, Jethro Tull, for the 25'ed time in my life, Its his 50th Year anniversary tour of Aqualung as well, Not crazy about his older stuff really, I like some og the 80's and 90's stuff, BUT IT'S STILL TULL, and he was in your next of the woods yesterday Pete, well not that far away that is, but he will be about 100 miles from me tonight, SO I'M THERE....See you guys tomorrow, Oh, And I will Post a pick of the contents of that Ivo kit now anyway so you can see what your getting, HERE IT IS PETE, hope it helps. As you can see, there's not really a hole lot to this kit guys..I think I will just set on mine for a few years, see if it grows in value, something tells me, THAT IT WILL...




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I love doing drag cars except that they take up a lot of space on the shelf. One of the best places I've found for drag stuff is Slixx (http://www.slixx.com/), decals, resin bodies and parts, stuff you can't find anywhere else. If you're going to specialize in drag cars this is the place to get stuff. 

Ian, that's not the Ivo car I was talking about...here's the one I was refering to.




















...and you can find them all day long for less than $20. 

Have fun at the concert, I'm out in the paint shop today going to be spraying body panels JD green. I should look like an alien by dinner time.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...just found the hood and scoop for the SEMA 2009 Challenger SRT-10.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Doo The challenger! Get the Revell kit it's got more goodies.

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

All I can say here for any one who might be wondering, I take you have seen Pete's builds ?, because the ones who have, ALREADY KNOW, because what ever kits he is going to build here, WILL BE OFF THE HOOK, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, because this guy can build here guys a and gals, BELIVE THAT AS WELL, I my self could NEVER HOLD A CANDLE, and would Never inter a kit build behind this guy, IM just NOT THAT GOOD...lol...Not saying I cant build, its just that his builds are at a deferent leave to mine is all...
I my self, am really looking forward to which ever kit he builds out here, and the ones in the past HAVE BEEN GREAT, it will be A VERY NICE BUILD, I'm sure about that, I my self always learn from watching Pete's work......
"OUT STANDING SKILL".



"Oh" and Pete, the concert was good, NOT GREAT, Old Ian is getting Long in the tooth man, and this show was Lacking in enthusiasm is all this time, It wasn't bad really, AND IT WAS TULL after all, but lacking somewhat in input, But The Moon was full over the Valley and the magic was in the air, just not for Ian,..lol...Never seen him play so week my self, But I sill enjoyed my self, I always do, it was an Out door show, so it was NOT LOUD ENOUGH FOR ME AS WELL, I'm thinking "Judas Priest" will be more to my liking , Its there FINALL WORLD TOUR,...lol...But there are a few more I have to set through before that one,..But all and All, it was a nice concert in the park, TO MANY DRUNK HIPPES AS WELL.....lol..., "THUMBS UP REALLY" even through all that flower power,...lol..and that IVO is nice to mister, Bet mine is a little more rare,.....lol...But I will take that build Pete, "SELL IT TO ME"..I need one of your builds in my collection, PLEASE.. ?




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh the Ivo isn't mine although I did order one today, that will be a build for a later date. That's just a google pic I snatched. If I do the Challenger I may try to do the SEMA SRT-10 Challenger now that I have a line of getting the parts. In any case that project will be a July Project due to the Christmas Tree build. And the Revell Challenger is a given, the AMT is a curbside kit, doesn't even have the engine bay. 

Ian, I have found that most rockers with the exception of Van Halen and Frampton have lost a lot from their heydays. When Van Halen went on the Right Now tour in 1992 they were phenominal and released their only live album from their Fresno playdate. I saw them a few years later and they were even better. Frampton, well he's Frampton and always will me, hair or not.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's cool on the rail kit Pete, ..I'm not going to give up before I have one of your builds in my collection, THATS FOR SURE,.Now that you say something here as well, I DID SEE THAT PIC ON LINE MY SELF SOMEPLACE OF THAT BUILD, should have known better,...lol,...And I saw Frampton my self a few years ago in CA, it was intrusting to say the least, but Like you said, THERE NOT IN THERE HAY DAY ANYMORE, that's a fact, and you are in the right place to catch good shows as there, There always coming Right through there THEY ALMOST HAVE TO,....lol..And I can get past the hair thing my self for Peter, but man it has to be a little ruff for him you know, So are we talking Sammy here for VH ? or the Roth reunion, I love Sammy stuff, even if he is seeing aliens now as he says,....lol...Did you read that about hem a few weeks ago ?, THATS SOME FUNNY STUFF THERE, I my self, KNOW HE MUST BE KIDDING AROUND WITH THEM, but I don't think they know that,...lol...To much Cabo Wabo I'm afraid if he does believe it...,..lol...
So, Check out this hall I just picked up today, I was out on my bike, and Had to go back down and get them before dark in my Tahoe when I got back,...Got the rest of those kits At that shop that was closing out,..they have always been closed really, I just popped in at the RIGHT TIME I GUESS to get them, this is the second lot I got as well, the 1:12 Chevy and those other kits was the first hall if you caught that, none of these are rare, but all are nice kits really, I have some planes for a few of them,..Do you See anything you like in these ?...there are a few HUNDRED in his storage yet to dig out, I will have first pick my self at all of them, no one else knows about them, I may just make a bid for ALL OF THEM AT ONE TIME, and sort them out from there, we will see in the next few weeks or even days...Might be find of a life time, WHO KNOWS,...I live for this stuff mister,....lol..



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm more of a Sammy fan that a DLR fan with Van Halen. Everytime I've seen them it was with Sammy.

The El Camino looks interesting, would make a good push off vehicle for my dragsters. I might have to look through the cars I have to find one for you, my nephew has all of the Ferrari's on display at his house so it would have to be something new. Who knows, maybe you'll wind up with the Challenger SRT10 project, looks like it's going to win. The more I look at the SEMA car the more I like it, except for that color. We'll work it out, I'd rather do it in Plum Crazy or Sublime Green myself.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah sounds great Pete, let me know on that, I'm sure we can make some kind of deal there, and besides, what ever paint job you paint that kit is, I can see no reason why it will not be turn out great, everything you build has been above par that I have seen to this point tells me that, 
And I TOLD YOU there where a lot of Dodge guys out here didn't I,...lol..
Tell me I don't know these guys,..lol...there great, we have a good group of guys out here building , that's for sure.

I'm not happy with the conditions on my end today as well Pete, looks like it is going to RAIN AGAIN here today and tomorrow in the Cascaded's, I was going to paint the tree build today and maybe the 40 sedan I was building, Don't think the sun is going to be showing its self long enough to us on this end to do that today anyway, but it will be back on Monday they say, And I have plenty to keep me busy with in up keep here on the ranch anyway cutting grass and stuff, cant even get a ride in this wet weather un tell then as well. 

I took down my paint booth last weeks like I said, so all the painting here has to be out side now, but that ok as well..You know, You should have gotten your UPS by now as well Pete?, if not today maybe Monday then. I'm trying to catch Modeler bob as well out here at some point, I haven't seen him in a few days, I got a few nice older kits from him last week, and sent him some of the old plain kits in trade in UPS as well, just checking to see if he has received them yet, And did you see any of those plain kits you might wont as well Pete ?, before I stuff them back in storage that is, if so I will send them to you ASAP, let me know, I cant seem to find any interested in them over in the SPAM/RETAL/ trade section,...lol...That section is getting south these days quick, we cant even keep are kits visible there with all the store links there now posting over are threads as soon as we post them, I would think Hank would have stomped on that by now as well, must be some reason why not, but that's not really a problem with me really, I don't use it that often, and besides if someone wonted the kits the first few days they would have jumped on it I should think...Same story with the E-Bay section over there,..the same guy, OVER AND OVER, pushing his RETAL STUFF THERE.....that's not right...Anyway, catch you later mister,..





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian, like I said the El Camino looks like something I might want, PM me and let me know how uch you want for it, you may have to set it aside for me for a couple of weeks....already spent my whole allowance for the rest of June.


----------

